
Ask HN: Can signal processing experts contribute to sustainable food production? - enthdegree
From the outside I&#x27;ve always seen the field of sustainable food and artificial meat production as extremely important but am not aware of any ways someone with my skills can contribute to it. My training is as a communications engineer. I&#x27;ve thought about information theory, signal processing and statistics. Is there any demand for these skills in that sector?<p>Thanks
======
kingkongjaffa
Efficient controller design for the processes, can you optimise a feedback
loop / control system (It's all signals coming from instrumentation).

You could be optimising the irrigation schedule / climate control system to
produce things better/faster/cheaper etc.

------
probinso
Yes.

Information theory leads to information retrieval

Signal processing can be used to measure health of food

Statistics can be used everywhere

